# The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day



## Omnipotent|Uchiha (Oct 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue0rmWo6JdA[/YOUTUBE]

Agneli & Nelson - Sleeping In Airports

So its being released oct 30 in a few theatres. I liked the first film so im pretty excited although im not going to be able to see it in theatres


----------



## Gunners (Oct 28, 2009)

So Boondocks in the title, thought it was something abotu season three.

I'm not not interested.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 28, 2009)

Thought It was about the cartoon


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow at you guys! ^

Boondock Saints is awesome! My favorite movie actually. I'm very excited about this new one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

I think they'll somehow manage to fuck it up by stylizing it way too much and trying too hard to fit into a mainstream niche.

I hope I'm wrong because the first movie was pretty good. I'll watch it either way.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think they'll somehow manage to fuck it up by stylizing it way too much and trying too hard to fit into a mainstream niche.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong because the first movie was pretty good. I'll watch it either way.



I wish William Dafoe was back but oh well. 

Let's just get our expectations low and hopefully get surprised come October 30th!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 28, 2009)

At least they got Billy back. He'll make the movie good, by damn.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At least they got Billy back. He'll make the movie good, by damn.



Hell yeah! Il Duce ftw


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Saw the commercial for this a few hours ago. I had to change my pants afterwards.


----------



## olaf (Oct 28, 2009)

Rita from Dexter is new Williem Dafoe

awesome


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 28, 2009)

Never heard of The Boondocks Saints until my roommates decided to do a get together in the dorms about 2 years ago. I thought it was a good movie. Now that there's a part 2, I'm looking forward to it. Though like it's been said already, hopefully they don't try too hard.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 28, 2009)

Fuck you, Troy Duffy.  You talentless fuck.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Fuck you, Troy Duffy.  You talentless fuck.



Well as long as you don't hate Boondock Saints that's fine


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 28, 2009)

shadowlords said:


> Well as long as you don't hate Boondock Saints that's fine



I hate it because of him.  He's a tool.

The movie itself is alright.  Willem Dafoe helps.  But it's certainly not GREAT by any means.


----------



## shadowlords (Oct 28, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I hate it because of him.  He's a tool.
> 
> The movie itself is alright.  Willem Dafoe helps.  But it's certainly not GREAT by any means.



Dang well to each his own. I just loved that courthouse scene at the end.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 28, 2009)

FREAKING HELL MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought the day would never come. I loved part one. ^ I agree with the above. The courthouse scene was so amazingly done. I felt like becoming one of them after seeing that.

I do have a bad feeling that this will be too "artificial" and not have that raw epicness the first had.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

The courthouse scene was goddamn amazing.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 28, 2009)

"Now you will receive us. We do not ask for your poor or your hungry. We do not want your tired and sick. It is your corrupt we claim. It is your evil that will be sought by us. With every breath, we shall hunt them down. Each day we will spill their blood till it rains down from the skies. Do not kill, do not rape, do not steal, these are principles which every man of every faith can embrace. These are not polite suggestions. These are codes of behavior and those of you that ignore them will pay the dearest cost. There are varying degrees of evil, we urge you lesser forms of filth not to push the bounds and cross over into true corruption, into our domain. But if you do, one day you will look behind you and you will see we three and on that day you will reap it. And we will send you to which ever god you wish. And shepherds we shall be, for thee my Lord for thee, power hath descended forth from thy hand, that our feet may swiftly carry out thy command. We shall flow a river forth to thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be. In nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti"

One of the best lines in movie history. I'm not Christian yet I feel like going out and saying that shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 29, 2009)

A decent speech to be sure. I really just hope they don't make this into some over-Hollywood glamorized shitfest. Which is what I think it's going to be, sadly.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 30, 2009)

looking forward to this movie...

cant forget the scene where the 2 brothers were buying shit and the other brother was insisting on getting a rope


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 3, 2009)

Did anyone see this movie yet? I haven't heard anything about it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe it was so bad people pretended they didn't watch it.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 30, 2010)

I loved it and and it was not that good but i am big fan of first movie


----------



## Fiona (Aug 24, 2010)

*Boondock Saints 2...*

I watched it for the first time just now. I decided a few things while watching it...

1. Im fairly certain it is the biggest "Guy Movie" ever made ever. 

2. Im fairly certain that more bullets were used in the makin of this film then the germans used in the invasion of Poland. 

3. Im fairly certain that so much testosterone went into the making of this film that i think i might have actually grown a pair 


Did anyone else enjoy the movie this much?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2010)

It's like I'm actually in the movie/tv section


----------



## Didi (Aug 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> It's like I'm actually in the movie/tv section



^         this


----------



## Alien (Aug 24, 2010)

Boondock Saints 2 is crap. The first one was pretty good tho.

And this belongs in the movie section like Zaru said.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 24, 2010)

wait there is a movies/tv section? 

damn i feel retarded now. Ive been here this long and never noticted that section 

how do i request it to be moved?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2010)

Hidan99 said:


> Ive been here this long



You joined in July 

And report your own post.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 24, 2010)

Zaru said:


> You joined in July
> 
> And report your own post.



I meant it as in i have posted all over this forum and i never noticed there was one. 


and thank you :33 i just did


I apologize for my mispost


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2010)

I didnt like this movie at all. 

It felt like a cheap imitation of the first film, which felt like a cheap imitation of a Tarantino film. I did like the first one, but disliked this one...


----------

